# Any ideas for these windows?



## rina (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, 

I have windows that I'm finding hard to figure out how to treat - I don't think there is enough depth on the inside to mount shades/blinds, but then an outside mount would be tricky because there is a small ledge directly above the window frame.  Also, the two outside windows are placed directly next to the wall, so there is no room to mount on the sides.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dionysia (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you mount it to the ledge?


----------



## rollingmurphy (Jan 30, 2012)

To hang draperies or anything of that nature you're going to have to "mount" something anyways...I will keep thinking on this one. There has to be a way.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.beaconfabric.com/vindex.html?cat329.htm


----------



## ffisher (Apr 25, 2012)

If you can find a rod that is the exact length of the window, that's going to be the key. Then you could hang a curtain.


----------



## beyou (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

Would a ceiling mount drapery rod work?
It could be installed about 4-5 inches from the window in the ceiling, curtains to the floor, very soft, flowing fabric.
There could be two rods. One on each side of the a.c. unit with the curtains closing against the a.c. unit.
I also thought instead of a curtain above the a.c., would it be possible to have shelving, or a  bookcase built above the a.c. unit and the depth of the unit.
Leaving the window uncovered so the nautral light could show a collection of yours.

Just ideas.

Good luck.


----------



## museumreplicas (Jun 4, 2012)

Curtains with dark color is the best option to make your window look beautiful. Since room is big and windows too, so dark color will suit.


----------



## BMartin9000 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would do some matchstick bamboo blinds on each window. Then place a chest or book shelf or chair in front of the vents below the left and right window. Then put a bookcase in front of the one with the a/c unit, but remove the backing and shelves so the swamp cooler could stick through. Then place a metal decorative grate, or something similar, in front of the shelf to hid the swamp cooler but still allow the air to get through.

Once each window had a shelf of chair in front of it -- I would decorate those elements.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 17, 2012)

Look at that, last response was in August.
Have you solved problem? What is depth from outer wall to window? A pic with ruler of left side of right window would be nice. Is this your property? Can you add valences to hang curtains?  Narrower than window opening horizontal blinds
 ( because of window AC) with gap closers over sides of blinds?  Even decorated roller shades.

 Putting furniture or such in front of something ugly just looks like you put furniture or such in front of something  ugly to hide it. Draws attention to the ugly thing your trying to hide.
 Perhaps utilitarian, even industrial motif?


----------



## rina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys - thanks for all the suggestions, this type of project overwhelms me to the point where I just shut down.  So, I waited until my sister came to town and she figured it out.  Everything is Ikea and the whole thing cost under $250 - I'm so happy to have it done once and for all.  I still have to hem the drapes, but that won't be too hard.

Yeah, that cooling/heating thing is a monstrosity and I don't even really use it except for on really hot days.  Mostly it is used for my cat to hang out on and look out the window - I have to keep the blinds up halfway because he likes to watch the sunrise!


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks good.  Some sorta decorative grilled front box around the monster, with hinged top to reach controls is an idea, somebody had that already.  Cat seems to admiring it though, but who knows what cats are thinking about?
 Really gotta admire way they installed one with power cord on opposite end than outlet. maybe you can find cord that co-ordinates with curtains.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like your sister knew what she was doing. That really changes the look of things.


----------

